# Battery Operated Chain Saws



## Graybeard (Jun 15, 2019)

While I'm not in the market I found this pretty interesting so wanted to share it in case you haven't seen it.

https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/outdoor-equipment/best-battery-powered-chainsaw-shootout/29018/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2019)

I may pick up an ego battery powered chainsaw one day since I already have the mower and blower. Would be cool to use in the shop. I do have a makita electric plug in saw that I use in the shop, cordless would be very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2019)

I been eyeballing a makita for a while now. Just haven't pulled the trigger on getting one yet.
I do keep adding it to my Christmas list, but the wife hasn't got the hint yet.
Lol


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 15, 2019)

My electric saw is pretty good on the power side...don’t remember the brand but I bought a worx electric chainsaw once and it was crap!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 16, 2019)

Would be of help inside shop from time to time. Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a small battery powered Stihl. Use it in the shop for bowl blanks and for trimming branches and downed limbs. Works great. Only problem is with me and not the saw. It’s light enough and easy enough to use I find myself using it overhead and/or one handed. Not the safest.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2019)

I expect they will improve over the next few years to the point that we will see pro loggers using them at least on a limited basis. The first cordless drill that I owned was a joke, now I only use a plug in drill for the most demanding tasks. I have a older cordless circular saw that is OK for the odd cut here and there now I see guys using them as the go to jobsite saw. I'm sure chainsaws will find their way from the back yard to the forest in time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a battery Stihl chainsaw. I love it for trimming branches and I use it a lot to cut wood slabs into shorter pieces to bring them into the shop. The 40 volt battery last about 35 minutes which is 15 minutes longer than me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 17, 2019)

Battery technology has improved a lot. I suspect it will only get better.


----------



## Rich P. (Jun 19, 2019)

I have owned the Dewalt Flexvolt saw for over a year. It is handy in the shop cutting up Burls to get them on the bandsaw and chunking up slabs. 
I also use it a lot for yard cleanup. It has become my goto saw for anything under 6-8 inches in Diameter. I already had several Dewalt tools and 7 flexvolt batteries so it made sense to buy it. I keep it in a cupboard in the shop and it has not leaked any oil. 

Rich


----------

